# Additional Royal Holiday Club Charges



## royalholidayclubbed (Feb 18, 2006)

RHC is charging their member an additional $200 aprox in annual fees this year supposedly to cover repairs on THEIR properties that were damaged by Wilma last year.

Now, as I have heard from other websites, they really don`t have the right. I mean, as theirs is a points system and not timeshare based membership how can they justify having someone else pay those damages (aren`t they insured?)

If my picket fence blew down should I call them to help pay for it?

Anyone know if there is a way to avoid paying this - unfortunately some people in California have already suggested not paying and are already being visited by financial recovery companies working on behalf of RHC.

Any other knowledgable viewpoints on this would be of interest.


----------



## JillChang (Feb 18, 2006)

wasn't this special assessment happened already towards the end of last year?


----------



## danmac156 (Feb 18, 2006)

*RHC Special Assessment*



			
				royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> RHC is charging their member an additional $200 aprox in annual fees this year supposedly to cover repairs on THEIR properties that were damaged by Wilma last year.
> 
> Now, as I have heard from other websites, they really don`t have the right. I mean, as theirs is a points system and not timeshare based membership how can they justify having someone else pay those damages (aren`t they insured?)
> 
> ...



Read the fine print in any timeshare and I think you will find a right to charge special assessments. RHC does have club resorts which they apparently own  plus resorts they have agreements with. I don't have a problem with this assessment if the resorts are brought back to their full glory. The anger with RHC stems form deceptive  sales practices plus awful administration.  You have two choices with this timeshare, use it or let it go. Fighting it is a waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 19, 2006)

Maint fees and yes, the occasional special assessment, are what keep your property worth something. It was $170 or so for 15K points I believe and the notice came out months ago. Relax- it happens. Stop wasting your time bashing RHC and figure out how to use and enjoy what you bought-- you can , you know.


----------



## davidhigg (Feb 19, 2006)

I have been a member of the Royal Holiday Club since early 1989 and have visited many of their resorts, mainly Cancun, Cozumel, PV and Cabo.  Over all, I have enjoyed my membership.  My two kids grew up known as "the Cancun kids".  This is the second time RHC has charged a special assessment that I can remember.  The was first following 9/11 because of the lack of tourist travel.  With the money I already have invested, I don't mind paying a little more to get the Cancun resort back in shape.  For paying the assessment, I received an extra week which I will use this May, taking the grandkids.  Like Dan and Blondie said, use and enjoy it.  If not, sale it to cut your losses and try another group.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Feb 19, 2006)

*Replies*

Thank you all for your varied replies.
Yet, fighting may seem to many to be a waste of time, but I am the type of person that simply does not accept poor service - which is what RHC gives - and they don`t want to release my contract so . . . they are stuck with me!  

I use other TS companies and have no problem with them at all - RHC service has just become so bad that I informed them last year that instead of "investing" my time trying to improve their operations I would simply spread the word of my disatisfaction.

I won`t list my complaints as I believe most Tuggers are long in the tooth with timeshare companies and know RHC inside out - however, they have owed me a $15.000 coupon for almost 5 years. . . so who can trust them with anything? $200 today could turn into another $20,000 tomorrow.


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 24, 2006)

So Harpy
what if you got this eBay auction at the winning price, would you feel different?

ROYAL HOLIDAY 40,000 ANNUAL POINTS TIMESHARE
Platinum Ownership Points!    Item number: 4441449798


----------



## danmac156 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow, I was surprised someone spent $3,200 for 40K points. I thought that was expensive since I paid only $1,500 for 40K points.


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 25, 2006)

danmac156 said:
			
		

> Wow, I was surprised someone spent $3,200 for 40K points. I thought that was expensive since I paid only $1,500 for 40K points.


That was a fair price for a contract that big.  If your $1500 included closing and RHC xfer fee, you did quite well!


----------



## danmac156 (Feb 25, 2006)

JoeMid said:
			
		

> That was a fair price for a contract that big.  If your $1500 included closing and RHC xfer fee, you did quite well!



My total cost was $1,500 25 years remaining 40K contract, plus $350 for resort transfer. Paid the same price for a 30K contract, 20 years remaining. Yes I am happy except they took me down to a 20 year contract upon unification.


----------



## Spence (Feb 25, 2006)

danmac156 said:
			
		

> My total cost was $1,500 25 years remaining 40K contract, plus $350 for resort transfer. Paid the same price for a 30K contract, 20 years remaining. Yes I am happy except they took me down to a 20 year contract upon unification.


How do they say they figure the new date?


----------



## danmac156 (Feb 27, 2006)

Originaly I was told by David S. at RHC that he would unify the two contracts at the longer of the two, or 25 years. That would have been great. My actual unification was done by Oswald who tells me that they take the older of the contracts to determine the new contract term. My 40K contract had 25 years and the 30K 20 years left.  Now I have 70K at 20 years so I lost 5 years times 40K points. I have called three other times and been told by the reps that the contracts go back to 30 years upon unification. I have nothing in writing that tells me anything so I tend to believe the worse case scenario.  Who knows! I guess I will find out in 20 years.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 2, 2006)

JoeMid said:
			
		

> So Harpy
> what if you got this eBay auction at the winning price, would you feel different?
> 
> ROYAL HOLIDAY 40,000 ANNUAL POINTS TIMESHARE
> Platinum Ownership Points!    Item number: 4441449798



No Joe, I have been an RHC member for 10 years (can´t get out of the contract) and am dismayed at their service - and rates. RHC is no more than an expensive (VERY EXPENSIVE) holiday BOOKING service - no more. 

Many of their hotels worldwide can be found through other booking services at the same prices or CHEAPER ! Really I am being sincere, that there is NOTHING that being a member of RHC can bring in benefits. If anyone wishes to differ, then that can be done here - but I would certainly not advise anyone to buy into what this company claims to offer - not even at $99 on ebay !!!!!

I cannot speak for other companies that may offer similar packages but I do not accept that this type of model really works for the true vacationer. I do not believe that I am alone in this: really, think about it (answers here!  ) What REAL benefits do you get by buying the RHC package - Please RHC owners only !


----------



## danmac156 (Mar 9, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> No Joe, I have been an RHC member for 10 years (can´t get out of the contract) and am dismayed at their service - and rates. RHC is no more than an expensive (VERY EXPENSIVE) holiday BOOKING service - no more.
> 
> Many of their hotels worldwide can be found through other booking services at the same prices or CHEAPER ! Really I am being sincere, that there is NOTHING that being a member of RHC can bring in benefits. If anyone wishes to differ, then that can be done here - but I would certainly not advise anyone to buy into what this company claims to offer - not even at $99 on ebay !!!!!
> 
> I cannot speak for other companies that may offer similar packages but I do not accept that this type of model really works for the true vacationer. I do not believe that I am alone in this: really, think about it (answers here!  ) What REAL benefits do you get by buying the RHC package - Please RHC owners only !



The best I can tell is most timeshares certainly don't save you any money at all. I like staying in timeshares, attended many presentations, but could never agree with the so called cost benefit they show you. 

If you paid retail for RHC then you may break even after using the club for 30 years. I think that is optimistic at best. 

However, buying points cheap and you have a fairly quick return on your money. I paid $3,000 for 70,000 points plus transfer fees. The original cost was over $42,000!!! I bought cheap after checking out all the RHC hate sites and then weighing that against satisfied owner reviews. 

Figuring my maintenance fees paid along with amortizing the cost of the points it runs me from $60 to $90 a night to stay at some really nice places with 1 to 3 bedrooms. The same type place goes for $150 a night and up, some places way up, on the open market. 

For example Hawaii and New York are very expensive on the open market versus RHC.   The bottom line is I will have the cost of my points paid for after the first year of usage with the nightly savings. All I am hoping for is one year of usage. If the company goes belly up after that, I have broke even.

I don't plan on using any RHC hotel rooms, only true condo style timeshare units with good reviews. You just can't get anything but a dump for $60 a night so I can't understand where you are coming from. 

I know RHC has a fair amount of hotel style rooms that perhaps don't represent much of a savings but the timeshare units I have checked out are a bargain. But then again I didn't pay $42,000.

I did a spreadsheet comparing my cost vs booking online for Puerto Vallarta, Ixtapa, Hawaii, San Francisco, and New York. It definitely makes economic sense for me given the places we like to go. I also will be staying in much nicer places than I otherwise would do.

I understand everyones frustration with RHC's totally screwed up administration. There is no excuse for it. I am still dealing with an accounting nightmare.

What I do agree with is your statement not to buy into what "this company claims to offer".  I would not believe much of ANY timeshare presentation, especially in Mexico! Hence the value of being a TUG member.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 9, 2006)

I bought my 30K points for visiting my daughter in NYC- and now I see I can get some places in PV and  Aruba to use with my westin regina and my aruba weeks to extend our stay. I have a specific plan for my use and it works for that purpose. My maint is around $600 a year and I can get nearly a week in prime time in NYC or in these other places. It is just what I needed to fill out my timeshare portfolio since I go to Mexico and Aruba EOY and fill in NYC in between.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 11, 2006)

danmac156 said:
			
		

> .......
> 
> I understand everyones frustration with RHC's totally screwed up administration. There is no excuse for it. I am still dealing with an accounting nightmare.
> 
> What I do agree with is your statement not to buy into what "this company claims to offer".  I would not believe much of ANY timeshare presentation, especially in Mexico! Hence the value of being a TUG member.



I wish the Internet had been more widespread when we were sold our developers program !! . . . and even though TUG was around or had been recently started, of course I didn´t know it was there. But your right the TUG BBS holds a lot of value to be measured against most/all timeshare presentations.

Still, even with your RHC evaluation, I do not accept poor customer service from any company - sure, why should I invest my time to improve someone else´s business . . . to be honest, I often don´t mind, but when the business DOESN´T improve and DOESN´T listen to its customers, it is time to move on.

With RHC I really can´t wait another 30 years for them to get their act right and like you say, when you did your analisis you included a possibility of them going belly-up within a year. All it would take would be for all RHC "members" to stop paying their dues and the company would close tomorrow. So, I think you were pretty smart in selecting your analysis parameters because a company that doesn´t deliver at some point will experience major operational disruptions.

Don´t know if you know but some folks are looking to start a class action (or something similar) in Mexico against RHC. I personally haven´t joined but just might. We shall see !


----------



## danmac156 (Mar 12, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> I wish the Internet had been more widespread when we were sold our developers program !! . . . and even though TUG was around or had been recently started, of course I didn´t know it was there. But your right the TUG BBS holds a lot of value to be measured against most/all timeshare presentations.
> 
> Still, even with your RHC evaluation, I do not accept poor customer service from any company - sure, why should I invest my time to improve someone else´s business . . . to be honest, I often don´t mind, but when the business DOESN´T improve and DOESN´T listen to its customers, it is time to move on.
> 
> ...



I would not join in if it will cost any money. A class action suit in Mexico!! 
Think about how long that would take to go through the Mexican court system. The only winners will be lawyers.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 13, 2006)

*% Only*

As I understand it the lawyers will be working on a percentage of funds recovered only.... which let us say: (there are now 70 people) x ($20.000 average payment) = $1.400.000.

So, even working at a meager 20%, they could do quite well.
(Though I do not know the % charged).

... and there seems to be about 2  -  4 people joining per month... so who knows, it might start something.

We shall see.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 22, 2006)

*Was there any real damage?*

Picked up this link at another site:

http://www.complaints.com/directory/2005/december/6/12.htm

Basically says that only two windows were broken at the RHC properties.
Anyone able to confirm or deny this information? Yet of course they will receive almost (50.000 members(?) x USD $200) = USD $1.000.000 
in additional fees!

Do the hotels contribute in paying for the beach repairs?????


----------



## Dave M (Mar 22, 2006)

royalholidayclubbed said:
			
		

> Don´t know if you know but some folks are looking to start a class action (or something similar) in Mexico against RHC. I personally haven´t joined but just might. We shall see !


And who do you suppose would ultimately pay for any damages awarded (including legal fees)? Those who pay maintenance fees! Thus, Dan's comment about lawyers being the only winners is likely right on target!


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 29, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> And who do you suppose would ultimately pay for any damages awarded (including legal fees)? Those who pay maintenance fees! Thus, Dan's comment about lawyers being the only winners is likely right on target!



Yes - very rarely does a lawyer lose out!
It is a pity that they run the "club" the way they do.
To me it just shows a lack of operational and managerial experience,
which at first I accepted, apart from the gross negligence of their clients, but as time goes on one gets weary of the same old ****.

Sure, RHC would probably create another sinking fund to pay for their lawyers bills and any payout to disatisfied "members" that may win. Knowing how the club is apparently run i wouldn´t be surprised if they even made money out of it !!!!

It has even been suggested (on another website) that not much cash would be left and that RHC would probably go bankrupt. Which I suppose is a possibility.


----------

